# Bose 301 Series 4



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

On the back of the speaker on the serial number's are the exact same but one ends in AC and one in BC. Is one a left and one a right?

Does that mean anything about the speaker? Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bigk_54 said:


> On the back of the speaker on the serial number's are the exact same but one ends in AC and one in BC. Is one a left and one a right?
> 
> Does that mean anything about the speaker? Thanks


I am afraid I have no experience with this Model. It is rare for Speaker Pairs to be Designated Left or Right however. Perhaps someone with experience with this Model will chime in. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

There is a right and left speaker, and it should be marked plainly as such. Lacking that, I believe the front tweeter is toed-in, and the rear tweeter is toed-out, as you face the speakers.


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

gsmollin said:


> There is a right and left speaker, and it should be marked plainly as such. Lacking that, I believe the front tweeter is toed-in, and the rear tweeter is toed-out, as you face the speakers.


Yes, for demonstration purpose only, they go ----/ \---- If ya get what I am saying LOL

so is that reason for the difference in serial number?


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

The difference in serial numbers is because they are distinct speakers. For instance, my B&W CM7 speakers have unique serial numbers, and they lack handedness.


----------

